

Ask HN: What good software computing books to buy - sreeix

A lot of Book publishers are offering discounts on the books today. What are the books that you recommend to a Geek&#x2F;Programmer?
======
embro
I don't read much computer related books but I recently started 'Ghost in the
wires' from Kevin Mitnick and it is awesome so far.

